
Ask HN: Share your audio programming knowledge? - eagerNewb
Hello Hacker News,<p>I have been learning programming for 4 years now, primarily involved in the field of web development. Have some decent knowledge working with php, javascript, ruby, css and html.<p>I&#x27;m self taught. The main disadvantage of this is having unstructured and chaotic know-how. 
After 4 years I decided to branch in a field of programming I don&#x27;t know much about - Audio programming. My research concurs that I need a new set of tools, mainly revolving around C++
When I started programming I had a mentor. He is an experienced software engineer who eased my initial frustration with programming. I will be grateful for the rest of my life, he gave me a chance to learn. 
What I&#x27;m saying is basically: When the student is ready, the master will come.<p>The time has come. Will YOU be my mentor? Share your audio programming knowledge.<p>No need to say I love music. Play the bass and love a solid groove!<p>Have a great day!
======
fundamental
It's a pretty big area and there's plenty of open source projects in this
space (and a decent crowd of people working on linux audio development). I'd
say a great way to learn a new domain is to help out existing open source
projects (though I'm biased towards that as that's how I learned).

Let me know what you're specifically looking for (via a few examples if
possible) and I might be able to direct you to some resources.

~~~
eagerNewb
What I decided to do is use [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Web_Audio_A...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Web_Audio_API)

I know it's javascript and that it's definitely not the best choice for sound
manipulation, but I'll learn a lot from practicing. C++ has a very steep
learning curve and even if I understood music theory( which I dont, just a
bass player ), I wouldn't be able to express myself in C++. So, decided to
learn some music theory and implement this theory in javascript code.

~~~
fundamental
If you have decided to stay in javascript then I wouldn't be of much help.
Most of my focus is on hard-realtime audio generation and processing and
languages like javascript are unsuitable for that task. C/C++ introduce a
variety of new concepts which may lead to a steep learning curve, but the same
can be said about learning many other languages for the first time.
Additionally I would like to say that audio programming and music theory are
very separate areas when it comes to learning each topic.

------
jventura
> Will YOU be my mentor?

Sorry, not knowledgeable enough. But if "written" music is your thing, you can
check [https://musescore.org/](https://musescore.org/) and try to ask someone
on their forums?

~~~
eagerNewb
Thanks for the link! Looks great. Gonna give it a whirl :)

------
bythckr
Sorry, kindly do explain what is Audio Programming? I assumed it was something
that the composer & arranger does.

~~~
eagerNewb
What I mean is creating sounds programmatically. Representing musical notes
and chords in code.

